# Best Soap Cutter 🤔



## Ves (Jul 1, 2021)

I've wasted money recently on some bad soap cutter choices. I think I need to invest in a good one. 
Can you recommend a good soap cutter in the UK 
Many Thanks


----------



## CpnDouchette (Jul 1, 2021)

Girl, same. 

Three cutters in and I still resort to a knife.


----------



## Ves (Jul 2, 2021)

Im feeling this


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 2, 2021)

I got a single bar cutter on etsy that came from russia. Took forever but I love it, all stainless and adjustable.
The only thing I don't like is the wire seems a bit thin. I'll be ordering guitar G string when I need a new one






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 2, 2021)

Cheese cutter works well. I glued a cut skewer on the end to make a 1” stopper.

Ignore the dirty nails. I was working in the garden lol.


----------



## Ves (Jul 5, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> I got a single bar cutter on etsy that came from russia. Took forever but I love it, all stainless and adjustable.
> The only thing I don't like is the wire seems a bit thin. I'll be ordering guitar G string when I need a new one
> 
> 
> ...


Replacing with a G string is a great tip thank you.



Catscankim said:


> Cheese cutter works well. I glued a cut skewer on the end to make a 1” stopper.
> 
> Ignore the dirty nails. I was working in the garden lol.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. Thank you


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 6, 2021)

The beauty is that it only cost $15, and if you find that it doesn't work for your purposes, you have a new handy-dandy cheese cutter LOL


----------



## sabnazzy (Jul 6, 2021)

I brought from this


Ves said:


> Replacing with a G string is a great tip thank you.


I brought from this seller as well, although i ordered mine last year in April it took 6 months but then had i ordered about 2 weeks before it would have arrived much sooner, the seller was fabulous and wanted to refund me but i told him i had a dream and one day it would be on my porch and sure enough it was. And i live in New Zealand so it doesnt matter what part of the world you live in we just have to be more patient than ever these days.


----------



## saddigilmore (Jul 6, 2021)

CpnDouchette said:


> Girl, same.
> 
> Three cutters in and I still resort to a knife.


what three cutters did you buy,if you don't mind me asking? so i know what NOT to get?


----------



## CpnDouchette (Jul 6, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> what three cutters did you buy,if you don't mind me asking? so i know what NOT to get?



I got one from TSK Quality Wooden Soap Cutter   the issue here is that its really hard to pull the wire taut enough to cut all the way through the bar. Its not awful though and I use it the most. Its simple enough to replace the wire.

Then I got two from ebay. In both cases the price should have given me a clue I guess. Both of these are useless. There's nothing to hold the soap in place so even the best cuts end up wonky and the mechanism to keep the wire in place is fundamentally flawed. I bought two because I am a dumbass who forgot I'd already ordered one. The wire broke on one after about 4 slices of a loaf. They're similar to this: Wooden Silicone Soap Loaf Cutting Mold and Soap Cutter Wire Slicer, for DIY Soap/Cake/Chocolate Making Tools


----------



## Becky1024 (Jul 7, 2021)

Mine is from Bud Haffner. He has a shop on Etsy: Buds Woodshop by budhaffner.

I've had it a couple of years now and love it! I broke a string once, but he sends extra pre-cut string with the cutter and it was easy to restring. That is the only problem I have had with it, and have cut hundreds of batches.


----------



## saddigilmore (Jul 8, 2021)

Ves said:


> Replacing with a G string is a great tip thank you.



I think it's important that we get pure stainless guitar strings, not the nickel plated ones! I think


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> I think it's important that we get pure stainless guitar strings, not the nickel plated ones! I think


Yes, so good to point out - whatever wire is used needs to be stainless steel!


----------



## lonalea (Jul 8, 2021)

BUDS IS THE BEST!!   Buds Woodshop by budhaffner.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 11, 2021)

I bought mine from Nurture Soap and I'm really happy with it. They sent a spare wire.
In terms of shipping they offered me 3 different shipping prices and I chose the cheapest which I felt was a good price for shipping to Australia, considering it's a bulky item. I also added some Micas , and the shipping was a few dollars more.
I had requested quotes from 2 other companies (USA) that sell cutters and the cost of shipping was the same as the cutters, if not more.

My cutter arrived in under 2 weeks, in perfect condition. 

I had looked at Etsy , the shipping for the cutters ( and lots of other items) is prohibitively expensive to Australia. Also Bud"s , highly recommended by lots of soapers, was on leave at the time.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 11, 2021)

Ves said:


> I've wasted money recently on some bad soap cutter choices. I think I need to invest in a good one.
> Can you recommend a good soap cutter in the UK



I would talk to Lisa at I Dream in Soap, Tiggy at Future Primitive Soaps or Karen at Edens Secret.  They are very helpful and are all in the UK.


----------

